# scar excision & repair question



## BFAITHFUL (Aug 3, 2009)

I was always told & taught that if the doctor is performing a scar excision but documents the repair as being only a intermediate (eg. skin edges were undermined in all directions through the use of sharp dessection,wound was repaired in layers,)  that I should use the excision codes 114xx & 12xxx for intermed. repair BUT if the doctors is doing a scar excision & documents the repair as being complex then I would just bill the repair code 131xx,  Is that right?????


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 3, 2009)

*Yes*

Yes, that is how we code these procedures.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Aug 4, 2009)

thank you,  even though I know these things most of the time, I always question myself!


----------

